# Video: Reise- und Freizeitmesse Horizont mit Angelmesse Karlsruhe



## Anglerboard-Team (17. November 2008)

<iframe name="myframe" width="680" height="550" src="http://www.anglerboard.de/anspo/videos/amk.html">
</iframe>


----------



## palltiger (18. November 2008)

*AW: Video: Reise- und Freizeitmesse Horizont mit Angelmesse Karlsruhe*

Wiedermal ein gelungenes Video! Vielen Dank, dafür!

Also die Idee mit dem verstellbaren Rollenhalter finde ich wirklich gut. Gerade beim aktiven Angeln bemerkt man die Vorteile einer gut ausgewogenen Kombi schon recht deutlich. 

Das Frettchen oder was das für ein Tier war fand ich auch cool...


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. November 2008)

*AW: Video: Reise- und Freizeitmesse Horizont mit Angelmesse Karlsruhe*

Danke für die Lorbeeren...
Ja, das war ein Frettchen - da haben wir schön blöd aus der Wäsche gechaut, Willi Frosch und ich, als der Herr auf einmal mit dem Tier da hinter uns stand ;-)))


----------



## leopard_afrika (18. November 2008)

*AW: Video: Reise- und Freizeitmesse Horizont mit Angelmesse Karlsruhe*

Wenn Thomas doch endlich Hochdeutsch lernen würde...:vik:
Gelungener grober Überblick über das Messegeschehen. Weiter so bei Anglerboard- TV! #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. November 2008)

*AW: Video: Reise- und Freizeitmesse Horizont mit Angelmesse Karlsruhe*



> Wenn Thomas doch endlich Hochdeutsch lernen würde...


Lieber (schwäbische) Hochkultur als hochdeutsch....
;-)))))
Zudem ists so wenigstens authentisch...


----------



## Caftain (18. November 2008)

*AW: Video: Reise- und Freizeitmesse Horizont mit Angelmesse Karlsruhe*

Hallo Thomas,

mein Sohn und ich hatten letzten Samstag noch viel Spaß (Robin bekam u.a. noch ein Autogramm von Auwa).
Beim nächten Mal sind wir hoffentlich wieder dabei!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. November 2008)

*AW: Video: Reise- und Freizeitmesse Horizont mit Angelmesse Karlsruhe*

Hi Caftain: So schnell wird man zum "Filmstar", was?
;-))))))


----------



## Zanderjäger1 (18. November 2008)

*AW: Video: Reise- und Freizeitmesse Horizont mit Angelmesse Karlsruhe*

ich war am samstag auch auf der messe.....verdammt,ich hätte den geldbeutel daheim lassen sollen....grins...gruss micha


----------



## Caftain (18. November 2008)

*AW: Video: Reise- und Freizeitmesse Horizont mit Angelmesse Karlsruhe*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hi Caftain: So schnell wird man zum "Filmstar", was?
> ;-))))))


 

Stimmt!!!!   ;-) ,

Mein Sohn war auch sichtlich "berührt", als er sich ziemlich "wortkarg" im Video anschauen konnte (und Mama die passenden Bemerkungen dazu machte)!


----------



## rallye-vid (18. November 2008)

*AW: Video: Reise- und Freizeitmesse Horizont mit Angelmesse Karlsruhe*

Hi Thomas,

ich hoffe positive Kritik ist hier erwünscht.

1. Ton

Schwer zu sagen ob ihr mit einem Richtmikrofon arbeitet. Manchmal hört man euch kaum, da es zu viele Nebengeräusche gibt (verständlich bei einer Messe).

Holt euch für Interviews ein gutes Richtmikrofon (für die Kamera) oder (Funk)Reportagemikrofon, das du dann auch in der Hand halten kannst.

Kostenpunkt: 100-250 EUR

2. Stativ

Die Schwenks sehen ziemlich "abgehackt" aus, bzw sind am "Ruckeln".

Holt euch den Velbon DV-7000. Für ca. 100 EUR habt ihr dann ein leichtläufiges 2-Wege-Fluid-Schwenkkopf samt Stativ. Das Ruckeln ist weg und die Schwenks flüssig.

Für das Geld gibt es nichts besseres.


----------



## Franz_16 (19. November 2008)

*AW: Video: Reise- und Freizeitmesse Horizont mit Angelmesse Karlsruhe*

Hallo rallye-vid,
selbstverständlich ist die Kritik erwünscht. Vor allem wenn sie wie von dir gleich mit brauchbaren Verbesserungsvorschlägen untermauert ist. #6

Das mit dem Ton ist auf Messen eine leidige Geschichte. 
Wir arbeiten nicht mit einem Richt-Mikro. 
Wenn ich filme denke ich mir aufgrund der Umgebungsgeräusche oft, "oh Gott... da hört man kein Wort"... beim Schneiden bin ich dann meistens ssogar positiv überrascht, wie gut man es eigentlich für die tonunfreundlichen Voraussetzungen versteht  

So ein Reportermikro werden wir uns aber sicherlich früher oder später anschaffen. Gerade in Situationen wie z.B. jetzt auf der Messe wo ein Hubschrauber permanent startet und landet oder 3m neben dir ein Vortrag mit XXL-Lautsprechern läuft ist das wirklich notwendig.

Generell wollen wir aber immer auch absolut authentisch bleiben. Wir machen weder Hochglanz-, noch Fernsehbeiträge. Wir schneiden auch nur ganz wenige Sachen raus... bestes Beispiel war in diesem Video hier das Frettchen oder bei der letzten Sequenz als ein Kunde des Messestandes nicht gesehen hat das wir filmen und Thomas während des Interviews einfach mal ziemlich ungelenk beiseite schob :q q 
Sowas kriegt man im Fernsehen nie zu sehen - bei uns schon


----------



## hornhechteutin (19. November 2008)

*AW: Video: Reise- und Freizeitmesse Horizont mit Angelmesse Karlsruhe*

Moin Moin ,


leopard_afrika schrieb:


> Wenn Thomas doch endlich Hochdeutsch lernen würde...:vik:



|good::vik::vik: aber die Hoffnung hab ich aufgegeben . Aber wir haben ja ne Wette laufen , gelle Thomas . Wenn Thomas beim BB Event , seinen komischen Dialekt babbelt , dann muß er ins BB |supergri . Wird also ne BB Fahrt werden , denn Freitag vor dem Event am Tresen schaft er es nie nicht ohne in seinen Urzustand zurück zufallen |supergri


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## leopard_afrika (19. November 2008)

*AW: Video: Reise- und Freizeitmesse Horizont mit Angelmesse Karlsruhe*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> 
> |good::vik::vik: aber die Hoffnung hab ich aufgegeben . Aber wir haben ja ne Wette laufen , gelle Thomas . Wenn Thomas beim BB Event , seinen komischen Dialekt babbelt , dann muß er ins BB |supergri . Wird also ne BB Fahrt werden , denn Freitag vor dem Event am Tresen schaft er es nie nicht ohne in seinen Urzustand zurück zufallen |supergri
> ...


nehmt bloß das anglerboard- tv mit hin!!! das will ich unbedingt sehen, sowohl die deutschversuche als auch bzw. erst recht die bb- fahrt der "finkenbeine"


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2008)

*AW: Video: Reise- und Freizeitmesse Horizont mit Angelmesse Karlsruhe*

pöööööh........


----------



## Robert (20. November 2008)

*AW: Video: Reise- und Freizeitmesse Horizont mit Angelmesse Karlsruhe*

@rallye-vid,

Ich wollte mich noch kurz zum technischen Askpekt melden, da sich Franzl bei solchen Gelegenheiten meine Ausrüstung leiht und tw. einen Schmarrn erzählt 
Kamera ist die Canon XH-A1 mit einem Rode NTG-1 dran.
Franz - das längliche Teil oben drauf ist ein Richtmiko, kein normales - hatte ich Dir nicht gesagt
Ein kabelgebundenes Reportagemikro ist für solche Gelegenheiten nichts, da da nur die Gefahr besteht, dass einem jemand übers Kabel rennt und die Kamera vom Stativ reisst.
Das sinnvollste wäre hierfür ein Funksystem, sowas werde ich mir aber selbst nicht zulegen - weil ich es für meine eigenen Sachen einfach nicht brauche.
Franz - schau mal was sowas kostet - was vernünftiges geht da richtig ins Geldhttp://www.thomann.de/de/drahtlosanlagen_fuer_kameras.html
Stativ - da habe ich schon ein recht gutes von Manfrotto, allerdings habe ich einen 3-Wege Kopf drauf, der eigentlich für´s Fotografieren ist (nehm das Teil universell her und hab keine Lust immer die Köpfe zu wechseln) Bei der Auswahl des Kopfes habe ich aber extra drauf geschaut, einen möglichst gut gedämpften leichtgängigen zu montieren. Ich habe mich genau darum gegen einen von Manfrotto entschieden und einen Giottos genommen. Ist zwar nicht so gut wie ein richtiger Videokopf, mit ein wenig Übung kommt man aber recht nahe dran
Zu Thomas seinem Slang sag ich mal lieber nichts, ich bin ja auch nicht gerade für sauberes Hochdeutsch bekannt und wer im Glashaus sitzt soll ja nicht mit Steinen werfen 

Servus,

Robert


----------



## leopard_afrika (20. November 2008)

*AW: Video: Reise- und Freizeitmesse Horizont mit Angelmesse Karlsruhe*

ich stell mir gerade ne talkrunde im ab- tv vor: thomas, franzl, robert, rob und aus dem norden vlt. georg  ,thema: ist die deutsche sprache im angleralltag noch zu retten?:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2008)

*AW: Video: Reise- und Freizeitmesse Horizont mit Angelmesse Karlsruhe*



> : ist die deutsche sprache im angleralltag noch zu retten?


Wenn man schwäbisch als kulturell hochstehendste deutsche Ausdrucksweise für angler allgemein akzeptieren würde:
Ja
;-)))))










Ich denke aber doch, dass ich meinen Dialekt so weit im Griff habe, dass auch andere Landsmannschaften die Videos verstehen können??
;-)))


----------



## leopard_afrika (20. November 2008)

*AW: Video: Reise- und Freizeitmesse Horizont mit Angelmesse Karlsruhe*

ja, war verständlich


----------

